# A Rough Diamond - 300km - Tewkesbury - 13 Aug



## PpPete (31 Jul 2011)

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/11-6/

Any other CycleChatters in for this ?
Will be my first 300km


----------



## PpPete (3 Aug 2011)

That'll be a NO then ?


----------



## DooBlood (5 Aug 2011)

wanted to do it but too close to pbp, have a good ride!


----------



## Glover Fan (5 Aug 2011)

This was going to be my first 300km, but am doing the exmouth exodus overnight instead.


----------

